# Setting interactional goals



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm having trouble setting interactional goals such as those dealing with dating, socialising, making friends, etc.

I suppose that I would want to be able to socialise more easily. 
So can you help me break this down into small parts?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just some ideas. I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for.

Dating
1. Go to areas with people
2. Practice saying hi to girls
3. Practice saying hi to girls you find attractive
4. Go to areas frequented my women
5. Try to start a conversation with a women
6. Try to start a conversation with a women you find attractive
7. Smile at a women
8. Smile at a women you find attractive
9. Compliment something about a women
10. Compliment something about a women you find attractive.
...
...
?. Ask a girl out

Good luck!


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

One thing I have started doing is to watch girls into their eyes as they walk by. Next step is to smile and say hi etc.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I like slylikeafox's plan.

You could if perhaps you want model it to your own needs.

Good luck, redstardude.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

That's what I am talking about slylikeafox
Thank you


----------

